# gentoo-sources-2.6.25

## Autie

Hi, this relates new kernel on an amd64 box.

nvidia-drivers failing compiling with this kernel version:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2.run ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.25-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Checking for Paravirtualized guest support ...

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 169.12............................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo/build KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv modules

make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo/build \

        KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo \

        KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo/Makefile \

        modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";   \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";       \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.3/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -O2 -fno-stack-protector -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"169.12\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.3/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -O2 -fno-stack-protector -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"169.12\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c: In function ‘nv_set_page_attrib_uncached’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c:64: warning: ‘change_page_attr’ is deprecated (declared at include/asm/cacheflush.h:28)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c: In function ‘nv_set_page_attrib_cached’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c:79: warning: ‘change_page_attr’ is deprecated (declared at include/asm/cacheflush.h:28)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c: In function ‘nv_flush_caches’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c:364: error: implicit declaration of function ‘global_flush_tlb’

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv] Error 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3688:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2714:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                       CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                              LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                               ${BUILD_FIXES}          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                              ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux            SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

anyone else? or any idea how to fix this?

----------

## Desintegr

NVIDIA drivers 169.12 are not compatible with 2.6.25 kernels.

Use this patch or 173.08 beta drivers.

----------

## Autie

Thanks, works great

----------

## Fred Krogh

I tried to get something off the nvidia site, but they don't seem to have anything for the GeForce 6600 GT beyond what I already have installed.  Was there something else that should have been tried?  Thanks,

Fred

----------

## Desintegr

 *Fred Krogh wrote:*   

> I tried to get something off the nvidia site, but they don't seem to have anything for the GeForce 6600 GT beyond what I already have installed.  Was there something else that should have been tried?  Thanks,
> 
> Fred

 

What's wrong ?

6600 GT is supported by both 169.12 and 173.08 drivers.

----------

## Fred Krogh

At http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us if I choose the GeForce 6 Series for Linux 64-bit, then click on Search, it offers me what I already have.  If I click on Graphics Drivers (Option 2), I get  *Quote:*   

> We're sorry, the NVIDIA Smart Scan does not support your system at this time.

   I saw no other plausible choices.  Thanks,

Fred

----------

## Desintegr

If you use a 2.6.25 kernel, use patched 169.12 drivers or 173.08 beta drivers.

You can find ebuilds in some overlays.

Otherwise go back to 2.6.24 kernel and wait for an update in Portage.

You can add yourself to CC for bug 218178.

----------

## Fred Krogh

I have no idea how to find what you suggest, but it is no disaster to keep using what I have.  Thanks,

Fred

----------

## DaNIsH

Does anyone know the exact overlay to find the 173.08 driver?

----------

## wolfden

devnull has 173.08

----------

## DaNIsH

 *wolfden wrote:*   

> devnull has 173.08

 

Great, got it, thanks a bunch  :Smile: 

----------

